# Access Datensatz beinhaltet ESC-Zeichen



## MrTobi (12. Sep 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab eine Frage zu einem kleinen Problem.
Wenn ich ein Datensatz in meine Access Datenbank einfüge, habe ich in meinem Memofeld immer die Esc-Zeichen. (In meinem JTextField eingegebener Text und eben mit Enter der Zeilenumbruch)

Nun ist die Frage wie bekomme ich diese komischen "[]" Zeichen daraus. Umlaute funktionieren.

Hier noch paar Infos:


```
String sDbUrl = "jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ="
				+ idDatabasepath + ";READONLY=false}";
```

Und der Teil des Preparedstatement:

[Java]prstmt.setString(8, currentholder.getBemerkung());[/code]

Als Screenshots sind anbei die Konfiguration des Memofeldes in Access und die Datensätze damit ihr sehen könnt was ich meine.

Nun ist eben meine Frage wie ich das rausbekommen? Ist das irgendwie ein Format oder Konvertierungsproblem? Falls noch Informationen benötigt werden einfach fragen.

Wie immer danke ich euch schon mal im Vorraus für eure Mühen und Anregungen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
MrTobi


----------



## XHelp (12. Sep 2011)

Wieso willst du Zeilenumbrüche rausbekommen?
Das Zeichen sagt nur aus, dass man das Zeichen, was an dieser Stelle steht nicht darstellen kann: ein Zeilenumbruch in einem einzeiligen Text.
Wenn du keine Zeilenumbrüche haben möchtest: dann mach doch einfach keine.

Optionaler Weise würde ich als Zeilenumbruch nicht \n, sondern \r\n setzen, vlt versteht das Access besser.


----------



## chalkbag (12. Sep 2011)

Du könntest den Text aus getBemerkung() entsprechend bearbeiten.

z.B.

```
String str = "text \ntext2\r\ntext3\ttext4";
System.out.println(str);
str = str.replaceAll("[\\s]{1,}", " ");
System.out.println(str);
```


Oder ist Memo ein Feld in Access welches mehrzeilige Texte unterstützen sollte? Dann würde ich Xhelp sicherlich zustimmen, dass du die "ich bin kein richtiger MS Zeilenumbruch" durch einen durch MS Access unterstützten Zeilenumbruch ersetzen musst. Wer und wie erzeugt dir den Text / die Zeilenumbrücke?

[Edit] Regex angepasst.


----------



## MrTobi (12. Sep 2011)

Den String bearbeiten hat funktioniert.

Ein Hinweis dazu habe ich auch noch bei MS gefunden hier der Link fals es noch jemanden interessiert:
ACC: Einen Zeilenumbruch im Memofeld einfügen

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

